
File patching using data compression with flushing - _wmd
http://richg42.blogspot.com/2015/10/file-patching-using-data-compression.html
======
_wmd
I thought this was interesting because most languages have compression
bindings that at least support flush, and I can think of a huge variety of use
cases even where a small (32k) window would be sufficient. For example all
Python installations have a zlib binding, whereas getting access to something
like bsdiff requires a third party library and binding to be installed on both
sides of the connection.

------
jkot
I hsd good results with versioned compression dictionary.

------
kragen
This is a fascinating idea!

